

Mixlr Exits Beta – Now Targets Everybody Not Just DJs And Musicians - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/mixlr-exits-beta-now-targets-everybody-not-just-djs-and-musicians/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
full text : http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/mixlr-exits-beta-now-targets-everybody-not-just-djs-and-musicians/
======
mdolon
The link above goes to an excerpt for me, here is the full article:

[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/mixlr-exits-beta-now-
tar...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/mixlr-exits-beta-now-targets-
everybody-not-just-djs-and-musicians/)

------
jot
Great to see a UK startup bootstrapping themselves to this point.

Particularly proud to have employed Rob and Greg while they were
undergraduates.

Check out their Heroku-inspired pricing page: <http://mixlr.com/priceplans>

